# mini-hatler - 200 miles in a day



## hatler (23 Sep 2021)

*Event title:* mini-hatler rides 200 Miles in a Day
*Event date/s:* Monday September 27th
*Event location:* London - Brighton - Oxford - London
*Event organiser:* mini-hatler
*Your relationship:* Parent/promoter/mechanic
*Minimum sponsorship:* Anything
*Beneficiary:* Mind - https://www.mind.org.uk/
*Event link:* https://gofund.me/4bcb8405

All,

This coming Monday (September 27th) mini-hatler is cycling London - Brighton - Oxford - London, with the aim of being in the pub back home in Wimbledon by no later than 9pm.

He's doing it as a personal challenge and is also hoping to raise funds for Mind.

Any and all donations would be incredibly welcome.

https://gofund.me/4bcb8405

(And spare a thought for his parents, who are being press-ganged into accompanying him on the first two legs, mum on the first, me on the second. He has no bones in explaining that we are there to slow him down, so he doesn't blow up too early. The ruddy cheek !!!)

This is what happens when you are foolish enough to have a four year old stoke you up Ditchling Beacon on a trailer bike in the company of The Fridays.

Many thanks for whatever you donate.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Sep 2021)

How old is MH now? Last time I saw him he was disappearing into the distance on Ditchling Beacon.


----------



## hatler (23 Sep 2021)

Staggeringly (and no, I don't know where it's gone) he's 20.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2021)

hatler said:


> *Event title:* mini-hatler rides 200 Miles in a Day
> *Event date/s:* Monday September 27th
> *Event location:* London - Brighton - Oxford - London
> *Event organiser:* mini-hatler
> ...


Done, though you won't know me by name. I reckon the coffee you supplied us with a few years ago at the foot of Ditchling Beacon was well worth a donation!


----------



## hatler (23 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Done, though you won't know me by name. I reckon the coffee you supplied us with a few years ago at the foot of Ditchling Beacon was well worth a donation!


That is lovely of you. Thank you so much. It is really appreciated.

What goes around comes around I guess.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Sep 2021)

Best wishes to him
(And belated thanks for the coffee)


----------



## hatler (24 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Best wishes to him
> (And belated thanks for the coffee)


No worries. Providing the coffee was always a pleasure. If it made DB more attackable for anyone then I consider that a job well done.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2021)

Great stuff.. donation given


----------



## hatler (24 Sep 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Great stuff.. donation given


You star !!! Many many thanks for doing that.

I haven't had any contact from him since he set the page up, though I'm pretty sure he wasn't expecting it to go so well so quickly. He'll be well chuffed.


----------



## Trickedem (24 Sep 2021)

Excellent. Donation made. I was going to post that photo I took of you cycling on a Brighton ride, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## hatler (24 Sep 2021)

Trickedem said:


> Excellent. Donation made. I was going to post that photo I took of you cycling on a Brighton ride, but I couldn't find it.


Tim,

Brilliant !! Thank you so much.

I suspect he's getting close to an amount he thought so unlikely that he made a commitment to do something extra. I may be allowed to reveal details ....


----------



## hatler (24 Sep 2021)

And the extra commitment is : -

"As an added incentive, if we raise over £1750 I'll be adding to the suffering and waxing my legs so I can channel my inner pro cyclist as well as squeezing in a few aero gains."


----------



## hatler (26 Sep 2021)

He's nearly at the £1750 target. Eeeeek. Amazing.

Today has been a frenzy of final fettling, food prep, car packing, etc etc.


----------



## hatler (28 Sep 2021)

Result. After brutal start on the London - Brighton leg. Strong Southerly and sheeting rain as we hit the top of Ditchling. In Brighton we were both nearly blown off our bikes on the corner by the Palace Pier.

A wild ride along the front to Shoreham and then it all turned peachy.

Started cycling at 4am and he stepped into the pub at 10.45pm.

And he's raised over two grand. Incredible stuff.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Sep 2021)

hatler said:


> Result. After brutal start on the London - Brighton leg. Strong Southerly and sheeting rain as we hit the top of Ditchling. In Brighton we were both nearly blown off our bikes on the corner by the Palace Pier.
> 
> A wild ride along the front to Shoreham and then it all turned peachy.
> 
> ...




Brilliant! Well done.


----------



## hatler (30 Sep 2021)

He posted an update on the funding page. A full report due at some point.

Hey all,
I wanted to say a massive thank you to all of you who've donated. I've been completely blown away by how much support this has received, it has made the tired legs today un-measurably worth it. I've been too worn out today, but I'm hoping to get a little write up on here tomorrow about the ride for those of you who haven't seen Mum's thousands of facebook posts or are interested to hear how it went. We made it back in time for a drink at the pub (spoilers??), though unfortunately not in time for some chips but overall the day was a big success. 215 miles all in, I'm not too sure you could even pay me to ride a bike again for a while.
Cheers,
Joe


----------

